# EMD F Units in ATSF Black or Tiger Stripe Scheme??



## Lngstrt (Jan 2, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen a pic of such a prototype FT, F3, F7 etc.

I know all the literature says "no" but. I've always thought an A-B or A-B-A set in the earlier freight scheme would be ... to quote the kids* ..... Awesome!!

I do understand the maxim .... 'My Railroad, My Rules ...' but a degree in History nearly forbids such choices. 

Lngstrt

*kids from the '90s I guess.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

In my opinion, I don't think you should let anything prohibit what you want to do...this is, after all, a hobby to enjoy, not a historically correct, by the book venture....

Unless you want it to be, of course, and that's great too!


----------



## Lngstrt (Jan 2, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> ...this is, after all, a hobby to enjoy,


Well .... I do have a loose Athearn Blue Box era undecorated F7A shell and a DCC converted BB Super Power F7 I can put it on .....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well then, wait no longer....would love to see it!


----------



## Lngstrt (Jan 2, 2018)

Just ordered some Microscale ATSF hood unit decals. That will give me the necessary "A.T. & S.F.", numbers etc. I'll see how the stripes can work out.

40 years ago in HS I was painting eyeballs in HO scale wargames soldiers ..... nearsighted and I could focus about 2 inches from my eye!!! 

At just shy of 62 ....... It may take a while. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I hear ya! I'm a few months older than you, and the old eyesight ain't what it once was.....but still good enough to be able to see your locomotives once they are done! Looking forward to it!


----------

